

Node.js modules you should know about: semver - reload
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-semver/

======
pork
This one might be a bit of a stretch for "modules you should know about".
Perhaps appropriate for "how npm is on its way to becoming CPAN.

~~~
shykes
Did you mean that as a good or a bad thing?

~~~
berntb
Why would it be bad to turn into CPAN?

Is there a language packaging/install system with better infrastructure and
range of code libraries? (Or is that bad, for some reason?)

Edit: It seems the semver module don't have much of functionality for running
tests, keeping DBs of existing/previous libearies, sending feedback to module
authors of install problems or show statistics about what O/S versions had
problems? (And so on.) So it isn't really like the CPAN infrastructure at
all...

~~~
substack
Nor should it. semver is just about versions. npm does know about tests with
scripts.test in package.json and there are some projects in the works to run
tests automatically from npm like CPANTS but it's still early.

